# Tune up



## kmad61 (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a 95 HB and want to do a tune up,The problem is that some trucks are Hitachi and some are Mitsubishi,How do you tell the difference.
I have the ka24e- 4 cyl.


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

I thought they were nissan?


----------



## kmad61 (Sep 3, 2008)

I guess they are referring to the ignition systems.Both Autozone and Advance Auto has tune up parts for Mitsubishi and Hitachi equipped trucks.
I cant believe nobody has run into this issue.


----------



## usernamed (Dec 8, 2008)

The manufacturer stamps the part number on the side of the distributor, you may have to remove some heavy dirt but stamped in the metal you will see 2 lines of numbers. The bottom being 

#22100-40F00 Hitachi or
#22100-40F10 Mitsubishi equipped

For 2wd 4cyl's


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

^ correct! 
and the do not interchange with each other


----------



## usernamed (Dec 8, 2008)

SPEEDO said:


> ^ correct!
> and the do not interchange with each other


You say they are not interchangeable; but is this because you have trialed with this issue or do you just go by what the parts guys says? I've recently replaced my cap an rotor and found out that I had a Mitsubishi rotor installed with a Hitachi cap on my Hitachi Distributor. I replaced them with the correct Hitachi cap an rotor and found no noticeable changes or difference in the truck, except for the anticipated mileage and throttle response increase.
I recall the last time I replaced the cap an rotor and I just matched up what the truck already had installed. So some how my truck had a Mitsubishi rotor mistakenly replaced in the distributor, which is no surprise because when I tried to purchase the replacement cap an rotor the ignorant parts salesman tried to sell me the parts for the incorrect distributor even after telling him I had the Hitachi Distrib. They list two separate cap an rotors for both distributors but the only differences I see between the two are the rotors that are differently shaped and the Hitachi cap has two ridges on the outside to tell the difference between the two. The caps and rotors between the two distributors do easily interchange with one another but I certainly would not recommend the operation under such circumstances for there are major differences internally on both distributors.


----------



## lilarod (Feb 3, 2009)

i just went and bought a new distributor cap and rotor button and got the wrong one...didnt realize till i already put it on and i put the wires back on it in the order shown in the book...but thats wrong because after putting the old one back on it wont start either...anyone know the firing order? and does the button have to be in a specific spot?


----------



## usernamed (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes, the firing order is 1,3,4,2 and that is the same for a majority of 4-cylinder engines, and again yes the point of the rotor needs to be on cylinder one or the motor will not fire up properly, but I thought the rotor and distributor were slotted so you could not put it on backwards; but i could be mistaken. Check your plug wire connections and check if your getting spark.


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

Go to your local Nissan dealer and have them check, then order parts that will actually last from them.


----------

